
Google Capital Bets on Insurance Startup Oscar Health - misiti3780
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-bets-on-insurance-startup-oscar-health/?mod=trending_now_1
======
jonkratz
So they currently serve New York and New Jersey, and adding California and
Texas soon. Are there any other startups focusing on the health insurance
space? I'm not from any of those states but would really like to use a service
like Oscar Health.

------
pallavsharda
Nah, oscar is pretty much one of it's kind. Others related to insurance are
helping people FIND the right insurance. Like CollectiveHealth.com (>$1B
valuation). Most are not B2C.

